# Can I do this?



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

OK, simply put, buddy of mine sent me a ton of 3/4" shank bits (usable in wood) of quality higher (many brand new) than anything I can get. Have LOTS of them - want to use.

Can I 'try' and find a used or broken CNC - for the motor and fittings, and convert to a table mounted (underneath), or am I out of my mind?

I know almost nothing of the CNC machines - and simply want the ability to utilize these bits. I've had the suggestion of getting a shaper table and having a custom fitted (fabricated) conversion for a CNC 3/4" collet - but that includes buying a shaper and then having the piece customized - then spinning the bits below their normal speed... Lots of hoops to jump through.

If I'm out of my mind... Just let me know.

thanx as always.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brettmansdorf

That's something like getting a outboard motor for a boat and then making a boat to use the motor...

It can be done but it's not going to be cheap..or easy 

Think of what you are wanting to do, just route some wood..and then once the bits wear out, then what ?, then you will have a new boat anchor..

Are you sure they are router bits or mill end tools ?


================



brettmansdorf said:


> OK, simply put, buddy of mine sent me a ton of 3/4" shank bits (usable in wood) of quality higher (many brand new) than anything I can get. Have LOTS of them - want to use.
> 
> Can I 'try' and find a used or broken CNC - for the motor and fittings, and convert to a table mounted (underneath), or am I out of my mind?
> 
> ...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

Agreed - just researching - thinking outloud...
Getting 54 of the bits.
Cannot sell a majority of them (with out going into it... they go to me or get destroyed). Shame as many are brand new.

I've been in the market for a shaper or another router anyways... 
I've received these bits and figured I'd look into it.


PS>>> Typically in smaller boats - the hull is low value, the motor is high value...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your best course of action if you want to use these bits is to buy a small mill that has a #2MT spindle. You can get collets for this that will accept 3/4" bits. Mills run at much lower speeds than a router. You will also be laying out so much cash for the mill that you are most likely better off trashing the bits and buying the proper router bits you can use.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

Really appreciate the help...
One of those 'lost causes' to add to the collection.
Thanx again.


----------

